# Can puppy eat pomelo?



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would be caution of any new none traditional foods with puppy that being said mine will occasionally eat a small amount of pears. It is more of a taste than anything else. 

My Lucky had a sensitive tummy til he has 1 year old.


----------

